# unbekannte Zeichen beim senden und lesen



## Guest (17. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,

ich sende String über Sockets mit einem PrintWriter (println) und lese sie mit eine BufferedReader (readLine) und habe das Problem, dass sich beim Senden manchmal unbekannte Zeichen (mal ein Steuerzeichen, mal aber auch nur ein % oder ein $ z.B. am Anfang des Strings) einschleichen. Ich weis, dass die Strings richtig gesendet werden, nur gelesen werden sie falsch.

Waran kann das liegen?


----------



## HoaX (19. Mrz 2008)

daran dass du sie falsch liest ...


im ernst, sollen wir jetzt hellsehn? du könntest uns natürlich etwas code zeigen wie du liest ...


----------



## Guest (19. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,

inzwischen habe ich das Problem selbst lösen können.

Leider habe ich das Problem hier sehr schlecht und uninformativ beschrieben.  Deswegen nochmal kuz dazu, falls jmd anderes auch das Problem haben sollte.

Ich hatte beim lesen ab und zu unmissverstädlich Zeichen, die nat, wie du sagstest darauf hindeuten, dass ich falsch lese / schreibe. Ich war mir jedoch sicher, dass ich da keinen Fehler hatte. Nach langem Suchen hat sich ergeben, dass der Fehler daraus resultierte, dass ich einerseits mit dem InputStream bytes geschrieben habe und bei einem String mit einen PrintWriter (das lesen dann analog mit dem OutputStream bzw dem BufferedReader). Bei viel Datenverkehr sind dann sporadisch mysteriöse Fehler aufgetretten. Nun nutze ich nur noch den InputStream bzw OutputStream und konnte das Problem damit lösen.

Gruß


----------

